# Reformation and Revival Journal



## Marrow Man (Jan 15, 2009)

Does anyone know anything about _Reformation and Revival Journal_? I was doing some research the other day and was looking up an article written for the journal by John Frame. But I also noticed that there are lots of articles written by emergent types (Brian McLaren) and Federal Visionaries and sympathizers. On the other hand, there were also articles written by folks like Frame and Joel Beeke. Just wondering.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jan 15, 2009)

The general editor left the Reformation behind a few years ago.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 15, 2009)

Contra_Mundum said:


> The general editor left the Reformation behind a few years ago.



That would be John Armstrong?


----------



## dannyhyde (Jan 15, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Contra_Mundum said:
> 
> 
> > The general editor left the Reformation behind a few years ago.
> ...



Yes. Last I heard he was a minister in the Reformed Church in America now . . . the historic Dutch Reformed denom in America that has long since fallen and includes men like Robert Schuller of the Hour of Power.


----------

